# Downward Firing Sub Options



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if ED subs can be special ordered in a downward firing configuration ?

I have cats that like to claw things so downward firing subs work best.

I might try ED directly but sometimes this is quicker.

Thanks


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

They'll build pretty much anything a customer desires- though you'll have to ask them for a quote. I have e3.12 in down-firing configuration, and I believe there other drivers can be mounted down-firing as well.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sure you are right Glen as ED will do just about anything you want, they are truely a customer friendly place and more then willing to work with you on just about any options you have in mind. they have a great team over there.:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto on the ED customer service. Give them a call and they will make it happen.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

My wife de-clawed her cat after she "played" with the hem of a wedding dress


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

:nono:addle:


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

:blink::dontknow::innocent:


----------

